# First Alternative Processing!!!



## MichaelMigz (Aug 20, 2006)

Hey Guys. I just got back from the Workshops in Maine. Just wanted to share a couple of my first alt. processes.  The First is a pinhole paper negative and the second two are cyantypes. one of them using an 8x10 negative form and 8x10 viewfinder camera and the second using a 4x5 negative from a pinhole polaroid. what do you think??????????


----------



## MichaelMigz (Aug 20, 2006)

sorry for the low quality on the second two...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Aug 20, 2006)

The first one is dynamite.  I know a little about pinholes and paper negs but nothing about the others so I can say.


----------



## MichaelMigz (Aug 20, 2006)

thanks scribe. they cyanatypes(spelling?) . its a certain paper coated with a certain chemical which then exposed in the sun(UV rays). its so interesting and fun!


----------



## terri (Aug 20, 2006)

Sounds like the class was lots of fun, and you got to use some interesting equipment. :thumbup: 

You did a great job on all of them, from the looks of it. While I think the first cyanotype is a sharper image, I must say I love the rich deep blue in the second one (the pinhold shot?). 

Nice work!  I hope to see more alternative processes from you.


----------



## MichaelMigz (Aug 20, 2006)

i will most definitly be continuing alternative processes in the near future. thanks a lot fo the comments!


----------

